# Apples?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I feed apples to Bentley as a "special" treat because he loves apples like I love chocolate 
You could grate some of them up and freeze them in ice cube trays for perfect size frozen treats.
My vet said it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I boil and mash them and put them in Kongs. I also feed them as slices. I would just make sure the slices are not too big to choke on if your dog tends to swallow things whole.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I give Lola a piece of apple every day. Not a whole one.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to throw a few outside and then let the girls out and have at it. Kept them busy for a while, but I didn't worry about the seeds, they never had an issue. They only got them every few months, it wasn't that often.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What's wrong with the seeds? I slice an apple for DDs lunch a couple times a week and Tucker patiently waits for the core. He shouldn't have it????


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody won't have anything to do with them and I've got baskets full of them from the three trees I had. The bears on the other hand love them! They'd come through my fence, strip the trees, and leave a pile of digested apples behind.:yuck: They didn't seem to mind the seeds at all. If anyone has any special ways of preparing them for dogs I'd love to hear them.

Pete


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

OutWest said:


> What's wrong with the seeds? I slice an apple for DDs lunch a couple times a week and Tucker patiently waits for the core. He shouldn't have it????


The seeds contain cyanide but I doubt there are enough in one apple core to harm them.. I wouldn't take that chance though.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I also heard if you took the core out (but left the outside intact) you could make it into a kong type thing..more of an edible kong I guess. I've never tried it thoough...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I cannot slice an apple without Toby taking his share of it. I also avoid giving him the core and I peel it even though I lose fiber that way. I just want to avoid residual pesticides or whatever might be left after I clean it.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Neither of my boys are interested in apples or carrots. Not into veggies at all. Except the occasional blade of grass...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pup said:


> I also heard if you took the core out (but left the outside intact) you could make it into a kong type thing..more of an edible kong I guess. I've never tried it thoough...


I'll have to give that a try...maybe a little peanut butter in the center will do the trick.



Lilliam said:


> Neither of my boys are interested in apples or carrots. Not into veggies at all. Except the occasional blade of grass...


My bridge girl Sammie would eat anything that came off the counter and I mean anything. Woody on the other hand although he has a big appetite won't touch veggies or any kind of fruit. But he does enjoy mowing the lawn. 

Pete


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

In the fall, all the dogs wait patiently for apples to fall off of our one apple tree. They eat them whole. Seeds are something I worry about, but there really isn't much we can do about it.


----------

